# Women's Health Matters Forum & Expo 2004 in Toronto, coming January 16-17



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Women's Health Matters Forum & Expo 2004, coming January 16-17This two-day event at the Metro Toronto Convention Centre is just around the corner! Don't miss what is hailed as the most important women's health event of the year. The Women's Health Matters Forum & Expo is an interactive consumer and health provider event welcoming women of all ages and walks of life! Now in its eighth year, the Forum & Expo provides new facts, fresh perspectives and reliable information on "hot" issues in women's health. The opportunity is yours to attend 40 interactive Forum presentations and speak personally with top health experts. The Expo hall is filled with over 140 exhibits demonstrating health-related services/ organizations, products and valuable information. Take time to listen, explore and learn about how to achieve optimum health in 2004! Admission is $10 per day. And while you are there, be sure to stop by the IBS Association booth and say hello.Thank you to Novartis Pharmaceuticals Canada for generously donating the booth to us and for their continued support in their awareness and education for IBS sufferers. http://www.womenshealthmatters.ca/forum/


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

I just checked out the schedule for the conference. Is there no IBS presentation this year? I found last year's presentation helpful.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Sorry, no there isn't going to be an IBS talk this year.Jeff


----------

